#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  laser en rook

## stijnie34

Hallo,

Ik heb een vraagje, Ik heb een groene 30 mw laser die ik graag buiten zou willen gebruiken. ook heb ik een fogmachine: hurricane 1250 en nog een rookmachine: antari f40. Hoe kan ik er voor zorgen dat je buiten het effect van de laser goed ziet. want de rook wordt weggeblazen door de wind. heeft iemand hier een simpele en goedkope oplossing voor?

Super bedankt!

Lj Styn.

----------


## stijnie34

Zou iemand me kunnen helpen?

----------


## Rolandino

Gewoon de rook tegen de wind inspuiten en continu spuiten en vloeistof kopen voor buiten gebruik.

Je kan ook een OILcracker kopen dan heb je echt rook buiten.

----------


## stijnie34

hoe heet dat buitenvloeistof en waar kun je het krijgen?

----------


## moderator

30 milliwatt laser en buiten = kansloze missie.
Doet het alleen leuk in zaaltje formaat grotere huiskamer en goed donker.

ps. beetje geduld kan geen kwaad! Mensen reageren vanzelf wanneer ze wat te melden hebben in deze discussie.

----------


## stijnie34

Sorry voor de haast, maar ik heb het morgen nodig maar bedankt voor de tip. 
Meer tips zijn altijd welkom!

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Meer tips zijn altijd welkom!



Okee, hier komt er nog één: begin de volgende keer OP TIJD met je voorbereiding (en je dus af te vragen of dat wat je bedacht hebt, in de praktijk wel uitvoerbaar is).


Groet, Rob.

----------


## JeroenVDV

Tip: Laat dat ding thuis. Het KAN gewoon niet. Je kunt met een gratis led-zaklampje ook proberen fatsoenlijk het Witte Huis te belichten: Gaat je ook niet lukken.

Lasershow in buitenlucht betekent high power (2W+ in ideale omstandigheden, beter 5W+ en voor grotere shows 10W+), in combinatie met goede rookdekking (denk aan MDG achtige machines die langhangende rook, bestaand uit kleine deeltjes produceren en niet tussendoor opwarmen).

----------


## rolanddeg

Zoals mijn gewaardeerde lasercollega hierboven ook al zegt: begin er niet aan, 30mW gaat helemaal niks worden...



Deze show heb ik in 2008 gedaan met 2x 1 watt groen en 1x 2,5 watt full color. Deze show kwam wel over, maar ik merkte wel dat deze vermogens minimaal waren voor dit festival. De lichttech en ik hebben behoorlijk op elkaar in moeten spelen om de lasers nog een beetje over te laten komen. Rookmachines waren 2x JEM Pro2000 en heel veel hulp van Aolus (griekse *** van de wind)  :Wink: 

30mW laser in de buitenlucht zal niet veel meer worden dan wat irritant geknipper...

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> 30mW laser in de buitenlucht zal niet veel meer worden dan wat irritant geknipper...



{Cynisme aan}

_Hoezo, met een 30mW laser kun je een piloot in een vliegtuig op grote hoogte verblinden, dus een lazershow moet je er ook wel mee kunnen doen_

{Cynisme uit}

Sorry, liet me even gaan....

----------


## stijnie34

nou jongens, Ik weet niet maar ik heb ook nog 2 rode 5 Mw lasers inimini dus maar die deed ik gister avond rond 11 uur even aan met 2 rookmachine's en een ventilator erbij, Nou het effect was nog aardig te zien. Best heeeeel aardig zelfs.

Dus ik ben benieuwd wat het wordt met de 30Mw.

----------


## tha_dj

Ja, wij zijn ook HEEEEL benieuwd, dus als je foto's hebt van dit overweldigende effect dan denk ik dat een hoop bedrijven kleiner gaan ( om de kosten laag te houden ) :EEK!: 

Maar ff serieus...heb ook een stealth lasertje van 30mW gehad, maar 20 meter in het donker met rook was echt de MAX !
Hebben nu een 350mW RGY en die doet het leuk tot zalen van 40 meter, maar buiten !!!! :Cool:

----------


## Martijn de Groot

Ik word opeens zo gelukkig, het moet toch wel heel erg snel goed komen met de theatertechniek als bij de newbies en starters dit soort vragen over laser gaan komen. Tot nog toe leek het me duidelijk dat laser voldoende complex was, zowel qua techniek als qua regelgeving, dat het me leek voor de gevorderde te zijn bedoeld, maar dit gaat hele nieuwe perspectieven bieden. Ik zou willen voorstellen ook een rubriek voor stagiares in het leven te roepen (zijn geen newbies of starters, maar ook niet echt ervaren) en kan haast niet wachten wat voor vragen daar gesteld zullen worden.
Tegen de toppic starter zou ik willen zeggen, check de profielen van de mensen die reageren en neem de meest ervaren mensen serieus.(scheelt misschien nog een pagina gewijd aan deze nonsens)
Martijn de Groot

----------


## pjadskop productions

Verbeter me als ik fout ben (en dat kan heel goed zijn  :Big Grin: )
Maar voor een 30mW lasertje (op papier dan nog, meet de echte output eens!) denk ik niet dat er zo een heel strenge wetgeving is en als dat toch zo zou zijn, moeten ze ook zo snel mogelijk een wet gaan maken voor gloeilampen, want de lichtsterkte zal wel overeenkomen  :Wink: .

edit: had het andere topic niet gezien, als hij ook niet eens de handleiding volgt, dan is het inderdaad een gevaarlijk gebruik van de laser

Het is, vind ik, geen verkeerde vraag voor een starter/newbie, en de reacties liggen allemaal op dezelfde lijn: dat gaat niet het effect geven dat TS hoopt dat het zal geven, daar is iedereen het over eens, dus maakt de achtergrond van de "reagerende" niet uit, het is dezelfde reactie als de pro's die reageren.

ps: je mag mijn profiel bekijken als je wil, maar ik ben zelf ook een newbie, heb alleen al wat praktijkervaring opgedaan bij "grotere" (lees: groter dan mij, fuiven tot 2000 personen, maar geen producties in het sportpaleis!) verhuurders, en daar heb ik toch al wat kennis kunnen opdoen

----------


## T_Sound

Beste TS,

ik heb voor de gein een keer een laserworld el 80 g gekocht, voor een kroeg fuifje, gaat als een tierelier, in een kleine club, zal het ook best wel werken, maar een event als dit :EEK!:  je gebruikt hier al groeter koppen als mac 250's (als het goed is), terwijl die al behoorlijk standaard zijn, dan ga je er toch geen 30mW lasertje bij hangen? Dat is als een Lamborghini verkoper die een fiat panda rijdt (als scheelt dat behoorlijk in de kosten :Big Grin: ).

Maar goed, dit is al meerdere keren gezegt, wat betreft rook doe je langer wilt laten hangen, ik ga het niet over je rookdozen zelf hebben, maar er is wel een goekope oplossing, misschien niet de beste voor je rookdozen, maar als je een scheut dreft met je vloeistof mengt, dan blijft het in ieder geval langer hangen en het wordt er een stuk dikker van.

Zoals ik al zei, niet de beste oplossing (maar dat is het hele verhaal hier al niet), maar kan wel werken.

Groet Tinjo

----------


## laptop

lasers zijn een leuk licht effect als je er mee om kunt gaan, maar zo als er te lezen valt heeft de Ts de laser als cadeau`tje van zijn ouders gekregen. vervolgens wenst hij de gebruiksaanwijzing te negeren, 
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/lic...evaarlijk.html 

En nu wil hij waarschijnlijk stoer doen tegen over zijn vriendjes, door een soort van beam-show te geven in de achter tuin. 
(en of die achter tuin nu op het platte land is of ergens in een dicht bevolkt gebied dat weten we niet, net zoals de leeftijd van de TS. Want aan de inhoud van de post`s is te zien dat deze ook nog niet al te hoog zal zijn)

ik hoop dat ik nu niet iets te vel uit de hoek ben gekomen, maar ik zie dit als potentieel gevaarlijk

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Verbeter me als ik fout ben (en dat kan heel goed zijn )
> Maar voor een 30mW lasertje (op papier dan nog, meet de echte output eens!) denk ik niet dat er zo een heel strenge wetgeving is en als dat toch zo zou zijn, moeten ze ook zo snel mogelijk een wet gaan maken voor gloeilampen, want de lichtsterkte zal wel overeenkomen .



Hang even aan 1.80m lichtstatief in de slaapkamer en blaas vol met chinese patronen in de ogen van de mensen die binnenkomen. Je vergelijking met gloeilampen slaat als een tiet op een drumstel, blijkbaar heb jij ook geen idee van wat een laser nou eigenlijk is.

Heb zo de hoop dat een Highlite of Beglec of Laserworld of Steinigke eens FLINK tegen de muur der rechtspraak aanlopen zodra er ergens iets goed mis gaat met zo'n prul-laser. Lasers - ook kleine!!!! - zijn geen speelgoed en dienen dus ook niet verkocht te worden aan personen die het nog met speelgoed moeten doen.

----------


## stijnie34

negeer ik de gebruiksaanwijzing ja?

Heb jij eens huiskamer/kamer wat 3 meter hoog is? en als particulier kun je het gebruiken. Dus wat zeur jij man met : negeert de gebruiksaanwijzing. IEdereen die een laser van 30mw heeft hangt hem niet op 3 meter hoogte want dat is O N M O G E L I J K

----------


## mhsounds

> IEdereen die een laser van 30mw heeft hangt hem niet op 3 meter hoogte want dat is O N M O G E L I J K



O das nieuw voor me, had er geloof ik toch echt 6 stuks op rij in een truss hangen nog boven de 3 meter...

Maar maak eens een foto, dan kunnen de mensen hier zien of je er verantwoordelijk mee omgaat of niet  :Wink: 

After all een laser kan behoorlijke schade toebrengen bij verkeerd gebruik, en ik denk dat de personen die hier reageren nogal wat ervaring hebben met lasers....

----------


## Stoney3K

> negeer ik de gebruiksaanwijzing ja?
> 
> Heb jij eens huiskamer/kamer wat 3 meter hoog is? en als particulier kun je het gebruiken. Dus wat zeur jij man met : negeert de gebruiksaanwijzing. IEdereen die een laser van 30mw heeft hangt hem niet op 3 meter hoogte want dat is O N M O G E L I J K



Die 3 meter slaat op de hoogte boven je PUBLIEK, niet boven de VLOER.

De redenering daarachter is zorgen dat de laser met geen mogelijkheid je publiek kan raken, iets wat in de wetgeving in de VS ook verplicht is.

Je kan zelf op je 10 vingers ook natellen dat een lasertje van 30mW dan niet meer zo heel zichtbaar zal zijn.

Overigens ben ik het helemaal met JeroenVDV eens: Het feit dat lasers zoveel toegankelijker worden betekent ook dat er aardig wat 'newbies' zo'n ding aanschaffen en hem gaan lopen showen. Veel van die lui onderschatten de risico's en dat moet een keer fout gaan. Vooral omdat je nu ook 1-watt aan blauw voor een 'toegankelijke' prijs kan kopen.

----------


## stijnie34

Heb jij eens huiskamer/kamer wat 3 meter hoog is? en als particulier kun je het gebruiken.

Dit ook gelezen?

Niet in je kamer denk ik dan? :Wink: 

Gister nog gedraait en ook de laser gebruikt, Gewoon een meter boven het publiek gehangen. Hij komt dus nie tin het publiek. Jullie kunnen er op vertrouwen dat ik er goed en veilig mee omga, Want ik weet dat ze niet geheel veilig zijn.

----------


## stijnie34

nog erger, 3 meter boven je publiek moet je dus iets hebben van ci: 5 meter hoog?

Dat heeft zoiezo niemand op ze kamer

Snap daarom niet waarom ze ze verkopen?

----------


## Stoney3K

> nog erger, 3 meter boven je publiek moet je dus iets hebben van ci: 5 meter hoog?
> 
> Dat heeft zoiezo niemand op ze kamer
> 
> Snap daarom niet waarom ze ze verkopen?



Ze verkopen wel meer spullen die je misschien in je 'huiskamer' niet kwijt kan. Dat jij het niet op kan hangen, wil niet zeggen dat ze dat niet aan jou als consument mogen VERKOPEN. Dan zijn ze alleen niet aansprakelijk voor oneigenlijk gebruik (e.g. ophangen onder die 5m).

Simpel gezegd: Het zal de fabrikant worst wezen of je het ding nu volgens het boekje op 5m ophangt, op tafelhoogte neerzet of in de schuur laat liggen verstoffen. 

Het enige is dat als je iemand een oog uit steekt met zo'n ding, dat ze je in het eerste geval zullen vrijwaren van schade, omdat het dan door bv. een storing kan zijn veroorzaakt en niet door een gebruikersfout. In alle andere gevallen mag je zelf dokken als je bijvoorbeeld iemand permanent gehandicapt maakt. (zeg, je veroorzaakt netvlies-schade en het slachtoffer kan niet meer autorijden -> jij mag opdraaien voor de inkomsten die hij daardoor misloopt.)

----------


## stijnie34

oh, dat wist ik niet. wel goed dat ik het weet.
bedankt

----------


## mhsounds

> Heb jij eens huiskamer/kamer wat 3 meter hoog is? en als particulier kun je het gebruiken.



Het rare gevoel besluipt mij van achteren dat deze lasers ook niet zijn gemaakt voor woonkamers  :Wink: 

Handleiding verteld trouwens 3 meter boven GROND.

Ik bekijk ook maar even waar ik over loop te praten  :Big Grin:

----------


## stijnie34

klopt 3 meter boven de grond. maar 'mensen die zichzelf professionols' vinden die zeggen 3 meterboven het publiek. dus...

----------


## Stoney3K

> klopt 3 meter boven de grond. maar 'mensen die zichzelf professionols' vinden die zeggen 3 meterboven het publiek. dus...



Ik zou als ik jou was even de Amerikaanse wetgeving (zo uit mijn hoofd CDRH en ANSI) er op nalezen, voordat je mensen voor wannabe's uit gaat schelden.

Begin voor het gemak maar eens hier.

Kwoot van Laser Show Safety - FAQ :
_
"HSG95  states that installations should be designed so that        the any point less than 3m above and 2.5m laterally from any  location that        the public has access to should not contain laser radiation that  exceeds        the MPE level. If the projection area has a raised floor or  podiums, the        3m measurement is to be considered from the floor of the raised  area."_

----------


## mhsounds

En er zijn mensen die daar volledig het recht toe hebben omdat zij al een hoop dikke shows gedaan hebben.
Als hier dan iemand aankomt die eerst advies vraagt, en dan een (in mijn ogen) een brutale reactie geeft kun je wat terugverwachten.

Wij kennen jouw achtergrond niet, weten niet wat je doet en bent de zoveelste die zo reageerde.
Nu lees en post ik al even op dit forum, en dit is zelfs al mijn 2e account hier!
In die tijd zijn er een hoop reacties geweest waarvan je weet dat er een klein opgefokt tienertje achter zijn laptop zit die zich wil bewijzen.

En ik denk hier ook terug aan paar van mijn oude posts...

Als je geen advies wilt hoef je hier niet geïrriteerd te gaan zitten typen, schiet je niks mee op  :Wink: 

_[edit]_

*24.         Why is it three metres high, and not less?* 
The three metre level has been chosen  because it offers a        safety margin, for although most people are far shorter than 3m,  it may        be possible for a tall person or someone to sit on another  person's shoulders        to reach up an shine a reflective item such as a watch, or a glass  etc into        any area below 3m.

Nou is mijn Engels wel redelijk, en ik zie ook nergens staan dat het vanaf de hoofden moet zijn.

Het lijkt mij vanaf de grond, correct me if I'm wrong

----------


## pjadskop productions

> Hang even aan 1.80m lichtstatief in de slaapkamer en blaas vol met chinese patronen in de ogen van de mensen die binnenkomen. Je vergelijking met gloeilampen slaat als een tiet op een drumstel, blijkbaar heb jij ook geen idee van wat een laser nou eigenlijk is.
> 
> Heb zo de hoop dat een Highlite of Beglec of Laserworld of Steinigke eens FLINK tegen de muur der rechtspraak aanlopen zodra er ergens iets goed mis gaat met zo'n prul-laser. Lasers - ook kleine!!!! - zijn geen speelgoed en dienen dus ook niet verkocht te worden aan personen die het nog met speelgoed moeten doen.



excuseer, zoals ik al zei: correct me if i'm wrong, en dat bleek dus ook nodig te zijn  :Wink: , ik heb geen ervaring met 30mW, naar het spottende beeld dacht ik dat het niets gaf, en zocht ik een vergelijking op het belachelijke af (ps: tiet op een drumstel? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , nog nooit gehoord)
Ik snapte de reactie over de mensen die reageren toen gewoon niet, want de reacties waren hetzelfde.
Ik heb een cs 400 RGY, die hangt ook enkel op plaatsen waar ik minstens 4 m hoogte heb, en dan nog eens mooi recht vooruit, dan heb je het effect waarvoor ik de laser het liefst gebruik) (plafonds en wanden,...) want als hij in je ogen schijnt zie je toch niks van (captain obvious strikes again  :Wink: )
Heb eens verhuurd aan iemand die hem toen onder een hoek va 45°naar beneden richtte, ik was gaan controleren, en de laser mocht gewoon gelijk worden afgehaald , die krijgt hem ook nooit meer mee.

Ik ken de wetgevingen nog niet zo geweldig, dus ik houd me aan de voorschriften uit de manual en (betrouwbare) info uit fora, en bij twijfel zorg ik ook voor een betrouwbare 2de opinie.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

Ik wil wel even inhaken op het verhaal van de handleiding. een handleiding is gewoon een Juridisch document waarmee de fabricant zich indekt. Hiermee voorkomt men dat er aanklachten komen van een dat-wist-ik-niet gehalte dus de schuld van de fabricant.

Iedereen weet dat roken schadelijk is. toch waren/zijn er mensen die de fabricant aanklagen omdat ze na 30 jaarof langer intensief paffen aan de zuurstof liggen. Voor dit soort grapjes staan nu ook die teksten op pakjes sigaretten.

Om terug te komen op de laser, hiermee voorkomt de fabricant dat de consument deze apparaten koopt en vervolgens op een  1.8mtr hangt en recht in de ogen van mensen gaat schijnen en vervolgens claimen: dat wist ik niet... het stond niet in de handleiding.. Als ik me niet vergis hadden ze bij dat programma Brainiac ook een rubriek waar ze apparatuur teste op iets wat niet in de handleiding stond.

dan 30mw laser.. ik heb er een van 100mw r 100mw g  en zelfs die heeft er moeite mee binnen in een ruimte waar het redelijk donker is.

Ik wil ook nog eens benadrukken, net als jeroen, dat lasers GEEN speelgoed is en ook zeer verantwoordelijk mee moet om worden gegaan. je moet de techniek snappen en weten wat het doet. daarnaast kom je vaak met een beetje boeren verstand en dat beetje kennis ook een heel eind.. I am out! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vasco

> Heb jij eens huiskamer/kamer wat 3 meter hoog is? en als particulier kun je het gebruiken.



Als particulier kun je ook een 64 of 128 ampère voedingen kopen. Ik weet heel zeker dat je in geen enkele normale (huis)kamer een 64 of 128 ampère aansluiting gaat vinden. Deze voedingen kan men niet in een (huis)kamer gebruiken.

Misschien moet je met je lasertje naar een echte (feest)ruimte waar je deze hoogte wel kan halen om het zo op een veilige manier te kunnen gebruiken. Wil jij de handleiding negeren, ik zal geen traan laten als het misgaat bij jouw en iemand zijn ooghanidcap komt claimen bij je waardoor jij (ik gok helaas je ouders welke je wijzen op de handleiding als ik het andere topic bekijk) de rest van je leven kan dokken. Klinkt hard maar is gewoon de werkelijkheid.

----------


## stijnie34

Wie zegt dat ik de handleiding niet volg? :Confused: 

Het onderwerp veranderd wel heel erg. Ik vraag alleen of het echt nodig is, en dan krijg ik allemaal van die reactie's van ja,  dan moet de handleiding volgen blabla.

dus ik begrijp het niet als ik een vraag heb: is het nodig om hem 3 meter hoog te hangen? en dat antwoord heb ik dus..

----------


## pjadskop productions

je hebt een antwoord al lang, maar zoals je nog al hebt gedaan heb je er weer schijt aan, en zeg je van mensen die het wel weten dan ze zagen, dat is respectloos en ongegrond, stel dan geen vragen als je het toch al weet, doe wat je denkt dat je wil doen en hoop dat je geen andere mensen gaat schaden.

----------


## stijnie34

sluit deze discussie ik heb antwoord
bedankt allemaal.

----------


## Martijn de Groot

ik ben toch een stuk minder gelukkig geworden dan ik 2 pagina's geleden nog dacht. Maar voor we sluiten, kan iemand van de newbies en of starters mij vertellen wat er nou precies gebeurt als een laser in je oog schijnt, heb ik het niet over duur en wattage.)staat niet in je handleiding, bepaalt wel waarom er regelgeving voor lasers is, zelfs voor dat hele kleine laser-pennetje en aanwijzertje bij je powerpointpresentatie.
Mocht er nog iemand iets meer willen weten over die regelgeving, volg dan de rechtzaken van de mannetjes die opstijgende piloten en helikopterpiloten in de ogen schijnen, jouw publiek zit niet in een vliegmachine, maar daar gaat het dus ook niet om.
Om de laser bij de musical Aida te mogen bedienen waren we (een aantal technici)verplicht om een operator-certificaat te halen, bij een Duitse prof. Dat doen ze niet omdat het niet nodig is, of omdat het zo lekker goedkoop is, maar omdat het broodnodig is. zou voor die gloeilampvergelijker ook geen kwaad kunnen.
Martijn de Groot

----------


## vasco

> Wie zegt dat ik de handleiding niet volg?



Dat zeg jij zelf



> Heb jij eens huiskamer/kamer wat 3 meter hoog is? en als particulier kun  je het gebruiken. Dus wat zeur jij man met : negeert de  gebruiksaanwijzing. IEdereen die een laser van 30mw heeft hangt hem niet  op 3 meter hoogte want dat is O N M O G E L I J K



Maar wat ik al eerder vertelde, jij bent nog minderjarig aan je manier van reageren te merken wat betekent dat je ouders moeten lappen als het misgaat. Ik vind het terecht dat je ouders je wijzen op dit punt in de handleiding terwijl ze waarschijnlijk geen weet hebben van het waarom. Je zal je ouders vast niet laten meelezen in dit topic.

Voor de rest, lees het stuk van Martijn de Groot en denk er eens heel goed over na waarom en wat hij hier probeert te vertellen.

----------


## jeroenw

> Kan iemand van de newbies en of starters mij vertellen wat er nou precies gebeurt als een laser in je oog schijnt.
> Martijn de Groot



Ik heb in shows nooit meet lasers gespeeld, maar in t lab (met iets andere funties) genoeg.
Ik kan ook eerlijk zeggen dat ik een slachtoffer ben van een mis gemikte laser, ik heb een dooie pixel in mn oog en dat van een (jawel) 10 mW lasertje...

voor de geinterreseerde:
Laser safety - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

ciao

----------


## Martijn de Groot

Al weer een week verder, maar geen antwoord op de vraag wat er nou precies gebeurt als een laser in je oog schijnt. Nou voor de echte doorzetters hier het antwoord:
een lens van een (willekeurig) oog versterkt het invallende licht met 1000, dit is nodig om een scherp beeld te kunnen vormen. Op het moment dat een laser in de lens van een (menselijk) oog schijnt wordt de output vermenigvuldigd met 1000 op het bindweefsel gebrandt, dit maakt een miniscuul wondje. Je lichaam reageert door hulpstoffen naar de aangetaste plek te sturen, dit levert korte tijd een wondkorst op, welke binnen enkele dagen veranderd in een litteken, immers bindweefsel hersteld zich niet. Het litteken heeft een grotere afmeting dan de oorspronkelijke aangetaste plek. De ruimte rondom het litteken reageert op nagenoeg dezelfde wijze waardoor de uiteindelijke schade aan de plaats waar lichtreceptoren zitten groter is dan de plek waar de schade ontstond. Er is dus maar weinig nodig om snel geheel blind te raken.
Hopelijk zet dit laser-operators, die liever niet lezen, aan het denken. Zolang je nog kunt, toch even lez.....

----------


## laserguy

Martijn, je slaat er nu toch serieus naast hoor. Een lens is PASSIEF en versterkt dus NIETS! Een lens focust en daardoor concentreert ze het vermogen. Probleem is dat een laserstraal al een abnormaal hoog vermogen heeft, gerekend per kleine oppervlakte die ze beslaat (=klein puntje met enorme energie). Dit gaan bundelen is vergelijkbaar als een vergrootglas in de zon: daar kun je ook papier mee aansteken.
Voor de rest klopt je verhaal wel. Ik heb het uitgerekend op de FAQ-sectie staan op mijn site lasershows.be, 3e vraag (met antwoord).

----------


## djspeakertje

> Een lens focust en daardoor concentreert ze het vermogen.



 
Dat betekent toch dat de lichtsterkte toeneemt? En dat de lichtbundel versterkt wordt (= sterker wordt) door deze meer te concentreren?

(lees mijn handtekening indien ik het verkeerd heb, maar leer me wel hoe het wél in elkaar steekt :Wink: )


Daan

----------


## laserguy

Neen, puur aan energie komt er langs de ene kant evenveel in als eruit gaat (zelfs iets minder eruit). Dat is dus geen versterking. Als er uit je versterker even veel vermogen komt als er in gaat, dan is het ook niet echt een versterker. En lens concentreert maar de totale hoeveelheid energie blijft (op lensverliezen, weerkaatsing en verstrooiing na) gelijk.

----------


## djspeakertje

Aha, zo snap ik hem :Smile: . Bedankt voor de verduidelijking!


Daan

----------


## Martijn de Groot

beste laserguy, wat je bij een spot ziet, dat het licht wordt verspreidt door een lens naar buiten gestuurd, vindt bij je oog precies andersom plaats, door de bundeling van invallend licht vindt die optelling/versterking plaats. Niet zomaar reacties plaatsen en hopen dat het ergens opslaat, training doen en weten waar het over gaat lijkt me in dit geval zeer op z'n plaats.

----------


## djspeakertje

Dan neem ik aan dat jij die training hebt gehad? Nou ben ik hem een beetje kwijt...


Daan

----------


## laserguy

> precies andersom plaats, door de bundeling van invallend licht vindt die  optelling/versterking plaats.



Martijn, dat heet in de optica (onderdeel van de fysica) focussering. GEEN optelling!!! Optelling/versterking zou betekenen dat je, wanneer je de bolintegraal neemt van de lichtfluxverdeling, aan het einde meer zou overhouden. Dat is niet het geval: het komt alleen in 1 veel krachtiger punt samen. Natuurkundig gezien is er dus GEEN toename van de lichtflux dus geen versterking. Het gaat hier echt gewoon om een stomme lens waar net hetzelfde  plaatsvindt als wanneer je met een vergrootglas (je ooglens) een stukje  papier (je netvlies) in brand steekt d.m.v. invallende zonnestraling. En  dat is inderdaad net het omgekeerde als bij een spot.
Ik geef toe dat het allemaal miernneuken is maar ik dacht dat ook voor jou het principe gold juist = juist. Dat zie ik tenminste aan jouw andere reacties, waar je ook *terecht* mierenneukt zoals bij de stelling in een ander topic waar je stelt dat reversed DMX niet bestaat. We gebruiken die term wel maar in principe bestaat hij inderdaad niet. Ik ga ervan uit dat zulke mensen die zo precies zijn dan ook niet zeuren wanneer een ander ook eens de dingen correct en exact wil doen. Als jij mij dan ook nog eens training wilt laten volgen om het principe van een simpele lens te leren dan vrees ik dat je eigendunk over jouw kennis echt wel wat overdreven is. Pas op: aan je reacties te zien vind ik je nog altijd een van de betere vakmannen hier die inderdaad weten wat ze doen... nu nog een beetje menselijkheid en respect opbrengen voor anderen die OOK weten wat ze doen!

----------


## AJK1337

> Dat betekent toch dat de lichtsterkte toeneemt? En dat de lichtbundel versterkt wordt (= sterker wordt) door deze meer te concentreren?
> 
> (lees mijn handtekening indien ik het verkeerd heb, maar leer me wel hoe het wél in elkaar steekt)
> 
> 
> Daan



De intensiteit neemt toe, vermogen blijft gelijk. Geen sprake van versterking dus, slechts van concentratie.  
Met een showbeam of vlogspot, kun iemand net zo veel schade toebrengen, daar hebben we dan geen operator certificaat voor nodig...

----------


## djspeakertje

Aha, ik had ook al zo'n idee, maar nu weet ik het zeker.

Bedankt voor de uitleg, Daan

----------


## laserguy

> Met een showbeam of vlogspot, kun iemand  net zo veel schade toebrengen, daar hebben we dan geen operator  certificaat voor nodig...



Theoretisch wel maar praktisch krijg je dat onmogelijk perfect in iemands oog gefocusseerd: je zou die ganse bundel moeten focusseren in een puntje en dat focuspunt ligt op een precies bepaalde plaats. Iemand die dus een paar mm naar voor of achter beweegt staat niet meer in de focus en krijgt dus het volle vermogen niet meer door zijn oogopening naar binnen.

----------


## AJK1337

> Theoretisch wel maar praktisch krijg je dat onmogelijk perfect in iemands oog gefocusseerd: je zou die ganse bundel moeten focusseren in een puntje en dat focuspunt ligt op een precies bepaalde plaats. Iemand die dus een paar mm naar voor of achter beweegt staat niet meer in de focus en krijgt dus het volle vermogen niet meer door zijn oogopening naar binnen.



Volgens mij is dat focusssen niet eens zo belangrijk, dat doet het oog zelf ook. 
Je hoeft niet de hele bundel in je oog te krijgen, een deel hiervan voldoet.

Je vermogen per oppervlakte (intensiteit) is ondanks de veel grotere oppervlakte nog steeds gigantisch hoog. Een lasertje van een paar mW is al genoeg voorpermanente schade. 
5mW op 1 mm² of 2kW op 400.000mm² (das een cirkel met een diameter van van 700mm) maakt niks uit... 

Anders gezegd, kijk naar hoeveel vermogen je nodig hebt om een laser straal in de buiten lucht (zonder rook) zichtbaar te krijgen. Er zijn zat koppen die het zelfde kunnen, voor een aantal meters welliswaar.

----------


## laserguy

Laser 5 mW op 1 m: 397 W/m2 en die gaat perfect nog door je oogopening want die is in het donker 7 mm (uit de vuistregels voor de berekening van de MER bij lasers).
Volgspot 2000 Watt licht aan 20% rendement op een afstand van 1 m, bundelgrootte 20 cm diameter: 12733 W/m2. Helaas: oogopening 7 mm diameter: vermogen dat hierdoor binnenkomt: 0.49 Watt.... je laser van 5 mW is dus nog altijd 810x krachtiger dan een volgspot op 1 m afstand! En ok, die 0.49 Watt is hoger dan toegelaten door de veiligheidsnorm maar er is ook nog zoiets als de oogreflex die het oog wel heel snel zal sluiten. Ik zie dus niet in waarom daar een operatorcertificaat nodig voor zou zijn. Je mag immers ook niet rechtstreeks in de zon kijken en er is geen certificaat nodig om de zon te bedienen...
Dat je stralen van MH's beter ziet komt ook doordat de stralen een groter volume innemen en dat zien onze ogen beter. Een dunne laserstraal zoals van de eerste reeksen van Medialas was ook minder zichtbaar dan de even sterke lasers van de concurrentie met slechtere beameigenschappen.

----------


## AJK1337

> Laser 5 mW op 1 m: 397 W/m2 en die gaat perfect nog door je oogopening want die is in het donker 7 mm (uit de vuistregels voor de berekening van de MER bij lasers).
> Volgspot 2000 Watt licht aan 20% rendement op een afstand van 1 m, bundelgrootte 20 cm diameter: 12733 W/m2. Helaas: oogopening 7 mm diameter: vermogen dat hierdoor binnenkomt: 0.49 Watt.... je laser van 5 mW is dus nog altijd 810x krachtiger dan een volgspot op 1 m afstand! En ok, die 0.49 Watt is hoger dan toegelaten door de veiligheidsnorm maar er is ook nog zoiets als de oogreflex die het oog wel heel snel zal sluiten. Ik zie dus niet in waarom daar een operatorcertificaat nodig voor zou zijn. Je mag immers ook niet rechtstreeks in de zon kijken en er is geen certificaat nodig om de zon te bedienen...
> Dat je stralen van MH's beter ziet komt ook doordat de stralen een groter volume innemen en dat zien onze ogen beter. Een dunne laserstraal zoals van de eerste reeksen van Medialas was ook minder zichtbaar dan de even sterke lasers van de concurrentie met slechtere beameigenschappen.




Draai je het geheel nu niet om? 

5mw is 0.005W, jij zegt dat je beter 0.5W in je oog kan hebben?
Als je van de volgspot uit jou voorbeeld gaat is de instensiteit gelijk aan een laser van 160mW die in je oog schijnt, dan heb je permanent zicht verlies.

Het probleem met lasers is de gigantische hoge intensiteit (het aantal W per m²) In het geval van een 5mW laser valt dat mee: ongeveer 400W/m² (de zon doet max 1000W/m²) De volg spot in jou calculatie doet 12kW/m² (en daar komt ook een lading IR en UV bij die er in je lasers er netjes uitgefilterd wordt). Ergo het potentieele gevaar bij de volgspot in het voorbeeld is groter.

Hoe reken jij overigens dat de laser 810x sterker is? Ik kom op de volgspot die 32x zo sterk is?

Anyway, volgens mij wijken we af. Lasers zijn eenmaal complexe, potentieel gevaarlijke systemen. (maar wel erg mooi)

----------


## laserguy

Ja, beter een halve watt niet perfect gefocust (je ogen hebben trouwens niets om op te focussen wanneer je vanaf een korte afstand in een superfelle lichtbron kijkt) dan een reeds geconcentreerde straal die dan wel nog eens gefocust wordt. Bij het ene (volgspot) krijg je inderdaad een overbelasting van je netvlies, daar zul je toch wel een paar minuten last van hebben en wanneer je het regelmatig doet ook gradueel gezichtsverlies, bij een laser krijg je last van een ingebrand puntje op je netvlies terwijl de rest daarrond niet gradueel mee kapot gaat. Ik hield rekening met het feit dat de laserstraal echt perfect volledig je oog kan binnengaan en het licht van de volgspot niet. Waar ik geen rekening mee heb gehouden is trouwens het feit dat je pupil zich bij de bak licht van een volgspot enorm gaat vernauwen zodat je binnenkomend vermogen nog verkleint.
Maar inderdaad: lasers zijn, zelfs bij kleine vermogens, gevaarlijk in onervaren handen. En minstens een van de bestuursleden van de ILDA heeft een blinde vlek door een laser (het kunnen er meer zijn maar ik ken er maar ene). Dus als zelfs zulke pro's nog "foutjes" kunnen tegenkomen dan MOET voorzichtigheid prioritair zijn.

----------


## Stevengos

Wat ook wel bijdraagt aan dat een laser het oog sneller beschadigd dan conventioneel licht, is dat het coherente laserlicht (haast) niet in intensiteit afneemt en dus bijna het volle vermogen van de laser in het oog komt. Terwijl het licht van bv. een volgspot ook nog wel wat verliest qua intensiteit onderweg naar het oog toe.

Correct me if i'm wrong!  :Big Grin:

----------


## laserguy

Klopt inderdaad in grote lijnen. Dit is de reden waarom een laser ook op grote afstand nog gevaarlijk kan zijn.

----------


## Stevengos

Wat zijn de kleine lijntjes er omheen dan? :P

----------


## laserguy

Dat dit moeilijk te berekenen is. Een straal die je goed ziet in de ruimte (door rook bv.) verliest wel energie, namelijk het licht dat naar de zijkant wordt uitgestraald door verstrooiing door de rookdeeltjes in die ruimte. Op zeer grote afstand zal de straal ook uiteindelijk dikker worden dan de 7 mm van de pupil, dus op dat ogenblik zit je met een gedeelte dat niet meer in het oog kan komen. Dus op grotere afstand heb je twee verzwakkingsmechanismen waarvan het eerste (verlies door verstrooiing) zeer moeilijk te berekenen is. Als je echt al die kleine lijntjes erbij gaat nemen dan kun je dagen rekenen...

----------


## Martijn de Groot

door die (iris)opening van 7mm krijgen wij een beeld binnen van +/- 110° bij 80°, flink wat (licht)energie/informatie, welke voor de scherpte "gebundeld" wordt op de gele vlek met centraal daarin de fovea centralis van 1 vierkante millimeter. Zonder verder al te veel oogheelkunde te willen doceren het volgende; door de sterke mate van bundelen door de ooglens (wat ik voor het gemak optelling noemde) en de extreem hoge lichtgevoeligheid van de cellen in de gele vlek en de fovea centralis wordt alle energie naar een zeer klein gebied gestuurd en daar geabsorbeerd, met als gevolg schade aan enkele cellen, waarbij het lichaam probeert te repareren, met littekenweefsel op die zeer gevoelige cellen als resultaat, een 0,5 mW laser is in staat bij (verkeerd)gebruik/bediening de gele vlek voor meer dan 65% te verwoesten(inclusief later verschijnend littekenweefsel).
Nog even voor de geïnteresseerden wat Wikipedia zegt t.a.v. classe indeling: 
Omdat laserlicht, in tegenstelling tot licht van lampen en de zon, de vorm heeft van een nauwe, zich weinig verspreidende bundel, kan het gevaarlijk zijn. Ten eerste kan ook op grote afstand vrijwel het hele vermogen van de laser door de pupil het netvlies bereiken, terwijl de intensiteit van het licht van andere bronnen snel afneemt met de afstand. Bovendien concentreert de ooglens het laserlicht op een zeer klein gebiedje van het netvlies. Deze twee effecten maken dat laserlicht bij relatief kleine vermogens (enkele milliwatts) tot oogbeschadigingen kunnen leiden, door plaatselijke verhitting of door chemische reacties vergelijkbaar met zonnebrand. Dit geldt ook voor infraroodlasers die niet zichtbaar zijn, maar wel schade kunnen veroorzaken.
Lasers die worden verkocht moeten voorzien zijn van een classificatie-aanduiding die aangeeft hoe gevaarlijk de laser is, in een getal van 1 (ongevaarlijk) tot 4 (zeer gevaarlijk), die gedefinieerd zijn in officiële richtlijnen.[2] De klasses zijn
Class 1 - de laser is ongevaarlijk, hetzij door een laag vermogen, dan wel door een afscherming die ervoor zorgt dat het licht de ogen niet kan bereiken. De lasers in cd-branders hebben een vrij hoog vermogen, maar zijn klasse 1 om laatstgenoemde reden. Lasers in streepjescodelezers vallen ook onder deze klasse omdat de laserbundel zo snel beweegt dat er nooit een gevaarlijke hoeveelheid licht in het oog kan komen.
Class 2 - de laser is ongevaarlijk bij normaal gebruik, omdat de reflex om het oog te sluiten voorkomt dat er een oogschade optreedt. Dit zijn zichtbaar-licht-lasers met vermogens tot 1 mW, zoals de meeste laserpointers. Enkele seconden in een dergelijke laser staren kan wel tot (kleine) oogbeschadigingen leiden.
Class 2M - vergelijkbaar met Class 2, onder de voorwaarde dat er geen instrumenten als lenzen gebruikt worden die het licht zouden kunnen concentreren.
Class 3M (ook wel Class IIIa) - de laser kan in principe tot oogschade leiden, zelfs als de ogen direct worden gesloten, maar het risico op ernstige oogschade is klein. Dit zijn lasers die zichtbaar licht uitstralen tot 5 mW. Sommige laserpointers hebben deze klasse, al zijn ze in Nederland wettelijk verboden.
Class 3B- de laser kan bij blootstelling direct ernstige oogschade veroorzaken. Vermogens van 5 tot 500 mW en lasers met onzichtbare golflengtes bij lagere vermogens. De interne lasers in cd- en dvd-branders vallen onder deze categorie wanneer de behuizing van de brander wordt geopend. Diffuus licht van dit type laser is niet schadelijk.
Class 4 - Behalve de ogen kan de laser ook de huid beschadigen. Alle hogere vermogens. Ook diffuus licht afkomstig van de laser kan de ogen beschadigen.
Bovenstaande vermogens zijn indicaties voor continue lasers. Voor gepulste lasers en voor lasers met onzichtbare golflengtes gelden andere grenswaarden. Lasers zijn voornamelijk gevaarlijk wanneer de bundel direct of via een reflectie van een spiegelend oppervlak het oog raakt. De lichtvlek van een laser die op een mat, niet-glanzend oppervlak valt, kan hinderlijk fel zijn, maar is doorgaans niet direct schadelijk bij vermogens tot enkele watts. Voor mensen die werken met lasers in klassen 3B en 4 zijn er veiligheidsbrillen die licht van de golflengte van de laser absorberen. Lasers met verschillende golflengtes vereisen daardoor ook verschillende typen veiligheidsbrillen.
Alle lasers t/m Class 3B zijn toegestaan in Nederland. Het is echter verboden om te handelen in lasers van Class 3A of hogere vermogens. Lasers van Class 3B zijn uitsluitend voor personen van 18 jaar en ouder. Verder is het niet toegestaan om lasers van Class 3B in het openbaar te gebruiken

----------


## Stoney3K

> Verder is het niet toegestaan om lasers van Class 3B in het openbaar te gebruiken



En toch zie ik regelmatig showtjes voorbij komen van klasse 3B en klasse 4 lasers (o.a. 500mW en 1W DPSS groen) zonder dat daar enige papieren van worden overlegd.

Aanvragen van operator-papieren in Nederland gaat naar het schijnt ook een beetje moeilijk. Leg mij dat maar eens uit.  :Wink:

----------


## laserguy

> Voor mensen die werken met lasers in klassen 3B en 4 zijn er  veiligheidsbrillen die licht van de golflengte van de laser absorberen.



Waarbij voor alle duidelijkheid het inderdaad moet gaan om laserVEILIGHEIDSbrillen en niet om laserbrillen (die bv. gebruikt worden in de bouw om de rode uitlijnlaser beter te kunnen zien). Dus niet elke laserbril is een laserVEILIGHEIDsbril!
Laserveiligheidsbrillen zijn er in verschillende klassen en soorten, zowel wat inderdaad de doorlaatgolflengtes betreft, als de STERKTES: de ene bril laat meer of minder door dan de andere. Niet elke laserbril is dus veilig bij gebruik met zwaardere lasers!

----------


## koentjes

> Nog even voor de geïnteresseerden wat Wikipedia zegt t.a.v. classe indeling:



wikipedia... was dat niet die site waar iedereen zomaar alles kan neerknallen als waarheid zijnde?  :Cool:

----------


## renevanh

> wikipedia... was dat niet die site waar iedereen zomaar alles kan neerknallen als waarheid zijnde?



Maar waar dit ook door iedereen gecorrigeerd kan worden  :Wink:

----------


## pjadskop productions

Er zat gisteren een idioot met zo'n (ik denk illegaal) groen laserpointerke te schijnen op de spiegelbollen in de versus, ik natuurlijk zo'n straal recht in mijn oog, hoe merk je wanneer je een dode pixel hebt?
Ik was het bijna gaan afpakken, maar dan had ik wss problemen gekregen

----------


## laserguy

> Ik was het bijna gaan afpakken, maar dan had ik wss problemen gekregen



Nee, je zorgt dat je altijd je iPad meehebt zodat je de security ter plaatse direct de gevaren kunt laten inzien van zo een illegale pointer  :Smile: .

----------

